# Woodland Scenics PreFab



## Schedule22 (Feb 25, 2018)

I had a Woodland Scenics PreFab kit around so gave it a shot this weekend. It was easy to build as there was pretty much nothing to build. It all comes down to painting and weathering which is harder when its all preassembled? Here is my result: https://imgur.com/a/si6bT. I used lots of pan-pastels. I am happy with it but something feels a little 'off' with it still. Anyone had better luck with these?


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great Job !


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The camera reveals a couple of white spots, which are probably invisible under normal viewing conditions. The camera is seldom friendly to modelling efforts.

Personally, I don't know why you would have a problem with that painting / weathering job. Maybe your palette is a little too uniformly reddish brown, but that's a minor nit.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

A lot better than my best effort. Very nice.

The pipes are best I've seen. Rust is incredibly life like.

To nit pick...
I would paint the seams between the double doors black.
I might consider coloring the bricked up windows all the same -- at least on each side.
Add contrast to the flat surfaces (more varied color).

As previously stated, photos are like putting them under a microscope. All of my inputs might not be necessary when viewed with the naked eye.


----------



## Kloudbuster (Jan 20, 2017)

I believe it looks awesome. Great work

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------

